# Vinyl Fence for chicken yard



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I put this six foot vinyl fence up at the front of the property which faces the road for the chickens and ducks. This area used to be Emu habitat when I had them. I should have put it up then as I had welded cattle panels there instead. I was always worried about people trying to stick their hands in to touch the birds. We had one fuel oil driver who didn't want to deliver diesel because he had to walk past the fence.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That was a pricey fence you put up there, Mr. Judge. I can see the benefit for critters like the emus and the smaller beasties you want to keep in.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's just the front of the property and I had some of the panels in storage. I recycle building materials wherever possible.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I do too but I'm never that lucky to find something like your fence. It's usually just bits and pieces of small stuff that I may or may not find a use for.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Perty Fence for sure!


----------

